# Carbon Fiber Chameleon green/purple wrapped



## bannyd (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey all --
Today I decided to wrap my custom LTD EC256 with some vinyl i picked up on ebay. i was never toooooo crazy about the gold top - so i thought i'd give this a go!

I think it came out great -- i only did the face of it and the truss rod cover.

check it out!










and here is what it looked like
the one on the left


----------



## flo (Aug 6, 2013)

Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## vansinn (Aug 6, 2013)

I'll be damned, it actually looks pretty good.
Does it really change color as shown, or is it the result of your lights?
What's this vinyl called?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## craigny (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Aug 6, 2013)

That looks really cool, is it actual carbon fiber or just a printed graphic?


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 7, 2013)

I've had my fair share of wrapping stuff up with carbon fibre decals (usually easy, flat-surfaced stuff!). How did you get those curves cut so cleanly?

A penny for your thoughts, gentleman.


----------



## sandalhat (Aug 7, 2013)

Really nice work, it looks great!



Ironbird said:


> I've had my fair share of wrapping stuff up with carbon fibre decals (usually easy, flat-surfaced stuff!). How did you get those curves cut so cleanly?
> 
> A penny for your thoughts, gentleman.



I'm curious about this too.


----------



## bannyd (Aug 7, 2013)

vansinn said:


> I'll be damned, it actually looks pretty good.
> Does it really change color as shown, or is it the result of your lights?
> What's this vinyl called?



it really does change color depending which way you look at it -- its called chameleon green/purple carbon fiber



DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> That looks really cool, is it actual carbon fiber or just a printed graphic?



its not ACTUAL carbon fiber - but it IS textured as such, which makes the color shift that much better 



Ironbird said:


> I've had my fair share of wrapping stuff up with carbon fibre decals (usually easy, flat-surfaced stuff!). How did you get those curves cut so cleanly?
> 
> A penny for your thoughts, gentleman.



lol - a VERY sharp Xacto knife did the trick -- usually i have SUPER ADHD when it comes to doing monotonous tasks, but i stuck with this one and took my time -- the edges arent PERFECT, but they came out pretty decent


----------



## bannyd (Aug 7, 2013)

Air Free 3D Car Chameleon Carbon Fiber Vinyl Sticker Green to Purple 24" x 60" | eBay

there is the ebay link to the vinyl wrap


----------



## narad (Aug 7, 2013)

My brain tells me it should look tacky, but my eyes are still diggin' it. Would love to see some more photos and different angles if you get the chance.


----------



## bannyd (Aug 7, 2013)

ill take a few more tomorrow at my show - i dont have it at my house right now - hopefully i'll have some good shots from the crowd to see how it looks under the lights

im not gonna lie -- i thought it was gonna be a little tacky as well
when i got the vinyl in the mail, i kinda second guessed myself... but i think it came out great


----------



## clubshred (Aug 8, 2013)

That is rather cool! Nicely done!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 8, 2013)

Please convince me/give me a good reason not to do this to my RG7421 


Looks fantastic, dude! Did a similar thing to my old RG8 but with white CF vinyl


----------



## patata (Aug 8, 2013)

Shit's hot.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 8, 2013)

That looks awesome! 

Thanks for the link, this might just be what I need to breathe a little bit of fun into a beat MIM Tele I just nabbed.


----------



## Ghostpowder (Aug 8, 2013)

looks cool!


----------



## Khaerruhl (Aug 8, 2013)

UNF! Looking nice!


----------



## vansinn (Aug 8, 2013)

bannyd said:


> Air Free 3D Car Chameleon Carbon Fiber Vinyl Sticker Green to Purple 24" x 60" | eBay
> 
> there is the ebay link to the vinyl wrap



Thanks dude 
So.. I'll now need me a car too - scroll down on the ebay add to see why 

Hmnn.. I think this would look pretty neat on my Riot 8, rather than the matte black..


----------



## GizmoJunior (Aug 8, 2013)

Very unique and it looks clean cut. I really dig it!


----------



## AwDeOh (Aug 8, 2013)

Quality job there dude.. VERY well done!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Aug 8, 2013)

just what i was looking for to go with my Ibanez RG7321 mods in progress......


----------



## Shannon (Aug 9, 2013)

That looks great!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 9, 2013)

I love the Engrish


----------



## bannyd (Aug 9, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> I love the Engrish




LOfknL


----------



## tommychains (Aug 10, 2013)

i was expecting some weird shit quality stickers.

I was 100% mistaken, this is amazing.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Aug 12, 2013)

I am curious. Does it affect the tone at all?


----------



## bannyd (Aug 12, 2013)

without being plugged in at all, it wasnt very vibrant or loud to begin with (unwrapped)... when i put the vinyl on, it only muffled/lowered the "acoustics" of it a little bit

plugged in, it still sounds great - i'm using a set of some pretty hot dimarzio pickups so i couldnt really tell any difference


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Aug 12, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for the info and the idea! I am about to steal this for my Ibby 7. Looks amazing and seems a hell of alot easier than sanding and painting. Especially since mine will be flat. That looks amazing for an arched top. I dont want to know how long that took lol.


----------



## bannyd (Aug 15, 2013)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the info and the idea! I am about to steal this for my Ibby 7. Looks amazing and seems a hell of alot easier than sanding and painting. Especially since mine will be flat. That looks amazing for an arched top. I dont want to know how long that took lol.



honestly, it didnt take very long at all
i'd say between disassembly of the knobs/bridge/pickups - and wrapping/cutting to shape... it took a little over an hour and a half?

its really not a bad job at all


----------



## kenshin (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow, nice clean job man!


----------



## bannyd (Aug 16, 2013)

thanks!!!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Sep 1, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> I love the Engrish



The Physical Attack is nigh.....


----------



## skeels (Sep 1, 2013)

Leave no trace.


----------



## bannyd (Nov 1, 2014)

its been a while since i've been on 7string -- just thought i'd update this post -- its beennnn a year and two months since i've wrapped it - the wrap is holding up perfectly fine after a year of gigs and rehearsals 

here's a couple pics


----------



## vansinn (Nov 1, 2014)

MetalBuddah said:


> I love the Engrish



Almost as good as translating tech stuff with Babelfish back in the days:


> "How does the old main engine fight against the wind and cloud?
> - simply replace old main engine board frequency multiplication"


Yup, it was about replacing hardware with faster parts 

BTW, you look awesome on stage, dressed up in blueish carbon


----------



## Zhysick (Nov 1, 2014)

WOW! Verrrrrrrry good!

Like a lot how it looks. I'm a "carbon fiber" fanboy, sure... specially with cars... you know: F1 cars and all that hahaha.

Are those X2N+PAF Pro? One of my favorite pickups combo for mahogany guitars...I'm sure about the X2N but not sure about the PAF Pro... could be an EVO... 

Congrats!

I did once a white carbon fiber vinyl "pickguard" (just the sticker) for a guitar and it was good quality. It was very durable until I took it off to sell it.


----------

